# Raccoon recipe's?



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I have been told that the traditional Soul food method is to slow roast in a covered pan till falling off the bone, but I gotta say that didn't do much for me the last time. What's you guys recommendation? Other than the ever popular "cut off a chunk with your Randall #15, impale on stick and hold over fire till you are so hungry you can't wait any longer, then tear off bits with fingers and stuff in mouth". That one I'm also familiar with, and while it is mouthwateringly delicious, the three days of hiking with full kit, no food, and unfriendly indig's chasing you no longer appeals to me as much as it did back when i was young and bulletproof.


----------



## Bro.Ben (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeez man... Eat'n Raccoon? Well I guess if it's far enough away from society to have not eaten our waste they might be tastey. Just as someone who likes cook'n I would say marinate it in cocacola teryaki, worchestershire sauce, soy sauce, red win, lots of pepper and whatever else to taste. lots of cocacola to get rid of gamey taste. Then set it on a cookie sheet ontop of lemons or oranges and onions and let'r go. Hot sauce the all holy heck out of the lemons and onions too. Get some flavor in there.

I know it's not a reciepe but maybe it's somethin' to try.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Older editions of "Joy of Cooking" have game recipes, including one for racoon. My edition was published in 1980. I don't want to raise legal issues by putting it up on a public board. But if you cannot find it, just send me a pm and I might be able to help you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

EEEEEk i had to shut Bandits eyes there so hee couldnt read this topic ha ha, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

have you opened your own zoo Jeff ?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> have you opened your own zoo Jeff ?


he is at my daughters, my dogs would kill him, she go.s round all the schools doing talks, she has all sorts, jeff


----------

